# 10lb flounder



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Caught this fat saddle blanket yesterday before the front hit and she weighed just at 10lbs on my boga.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

*Wow!*

Beautiful fish. Can you tell me where you caught it and what bait you were using and approximate time? GPS coordinates will be fine by me. Jk. Great catch.


----------



## Capt Justin (Sep 20, 2014)

WOW!!!!! Great fish


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

WOW!!!


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats....


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Great flattie! How long was it?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Texas??


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

It's a fluke!


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice fish. That thing would probably feed 10 people.


----------



## BigNastyBaits (Mar 28, 2013)

WTG! Very nice fish!!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> It's a fluke!


Fluke my a**. That's a baby Halibut!:rotfl:


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> It's a fluke!


I was waiting for this :^)


capt.dave said:


> Nice fish. That thing would probably feed 10 people.


That's the first thing I thought

Dang son, nice fish!


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes the fish was caught in Texas. It was 26 inches.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Dang, where was that one during the Star tournament...


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Trouthappy said:


> Dang, where was that one during the Star tournament...


East of tx im a thinking


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

dang.. nice flounda!!!!!!!!


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Nice one.. that's better than my last 6 ....


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Fantastic


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice fish!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Way to go Young man, that is a very nice Flat one


----------



## Boiler (Jul 16, 2006)

Now THAT is a nice fish! WTG!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow.... Nice fish! Great coloration on it. Way to go.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work... that's a beast.


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice flounder......but 10#????


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

going_deep said:


> Nice flounder......but 10#????


first off WTG! helluva beast!

and tha boga dont lie! i dont have one but thats what ive heard! lol
that sucker has to be 2-1/2 - 3" thick in the middle!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

loco4fishn said:


> Beautiful fish. Can you tell me where you caught it and what bait you were using and approximate time? GPS coordinates will be fine by me. Jk. Great catch.


Low fence! Nice one! I'd mount it.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Great looking flounder. And Boga's can lie, my 30lb model got off by 4lbs and I had to send it in for repair. The OP may want to have his checked to.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

mount it, eat it, or release?


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

Haha the 2cool jury is going to string me up for saying this but it looks like the sharpness of that picture was enhanced so it looks kinda photoshopped. Simple observation but if shes real thats a heck of a fish! Pictures of the fillets? Or should I just say steaks and a brisket? lol


----------



## Agwader (Feb 6, 2011)

Blueshoes said:


> Haha the 2cool jury is going to string me up for saying this but it looks like the sharpness of that picture was enhanced so it looks kinda photoshopped. Simple observation but if shes real thats a heck of a fish! Pictures of the fillets? Or should I just say steaks and a brisket? lol


That along with the guy wearing White Waders, who does that in Texas?


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

*don't be hatin'!*



Agwader said:


> That along with the guy wearing White Waders, who does that in Texas?


Looks like could be goose hunting bibs. Not wading... definitely in deep water. No matter the actual weight its a giant. Congrats!


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

Woah!! That's huge! I just looked up the state record and it is 13 lbs and 28". Pulled out a tape measure and laid out 28" on the floor. Good gawd!


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Get the boga checked, here is mine from 2012 26" and 8.7 lbs from a certified scale, full of eggs


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

sharkchum said:


> Great looking flounder. And Boga's can lie, my 30lb model got off by 4lbs and I had to send it in for repair. The OP may want to have his checked to.


I still use the ol school spring loaded type...but i.never really weigh my fish...just bag em and eat em!


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

For all those who think my fish is fake/photoshoped I could care less what you think cause I know its real. Yes the color was enhance on the picture to show the spots better on the fish but the fish is still real. The fish had a full stomach and eggs and it weighed 10lbs on my boga and 9.75lbs on a spring drag scale I had back at my house. Those "White waders" are grunden bibs I use offshore when its rainy and cold, not actual waders.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

FishingFanatic96 said:


> For all those who think my fish is fake/photoshoped I could care less what you think cause I know its real. Yes the color was enhance on the picture to show the spots better on the fish but the fish is still real. The fish had a full stomach and eggs and it weighed 10lbs on my boga and 9.75lbs on a spring drag scale I had back at my house. Those "White waders" are grunden bibs I use offshore when its rainy and cold, not actual waders.


There. Now the records straight.Nice catch man!


----------



## Lastlaff (Nov 4, 2012)

Sweeeet mama! Nice fish.


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

oh calm down lol im just saying because ive enhanced photos via photobucket and i kinda didnt want to post them because my fish looked fake haha.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Awesome fish.


----------



## TexasTrophyFisher (Feb 14, 2012)

Haters gonna hate!


----------



## TexasTrophyFisher (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

FishingFanatic96 said:


> For all those who think my fish is fake/photoshoped I could care less what you think cause I know its real. Yes the color was enhance on the picture to show the spots better on the fish but the fish is still real. The fish had a full stomach and eggs and it weighed 10lbs on my boga and 9.75lbs on a spring drag scale I had back at my house. Those "White waders" are grunden bibs I use offshore when its rainy and cold, not actual waders.


Attaboy.....well done sir!!


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Loch Ness!!! Great pic also!


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Congrats!

:cheers:


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Awesome fish!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redsrbetter (Nov 19, 2010)

Awesome fish!!


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice fish dude...


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Well done young man. Never back down when you know you are right!!!


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

She looks like the one I caught & released last week, so she could reproduce. So much for that. Lol. 

Just kidding. Very nice catch!


----------



## 1born2fish (Oct 6, 2013)

Nice catch!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

A fish like that would be stinking by now if I caught it.I would waste time taking pics.,I'd be driving all over the Great State of Texas showing it off to everyone I know.What a beautiful fish!!!!!At least get a repo made of it.We'll be expecting more pics of even bigger fish now that your the champ.


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

Great catch!


----------

